# Sticker removal?



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

I would like to remove the *Warning* stickers without damaging the paint or Felt logos. I am in automotive and have a 2500 Watt heat gun and plastic razor blades in my tool box. If this was a vehicle I would have no problem but I an not sure of the type of paint that Felt uses?


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

I took mine of both my felts just by pealing them off. Start with one that is in an out of the way spot and just do it.


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

LMAO...Just have some glue left on one spot. I can rip apart a $100g vehicle and am worried about $1g bike! I guess everyone needs a laugh! I will leave this post up.


----------



## Surroundhound (Oct 27, 2013)

It took me 4 months to work up the nerve to try it, but they really do just peel off.  It was easy to get rid of the small bit of extra glue just by rubbing it away with my thumb. No solvents required.


----------



## damian75 (Oct 26, 2013)

Removing the stickers was the first thing I did before starting my build. Hate stickers, took the size sticker the made in taiwan the warning stickers and the LBS sticker off. Fortunately they are all the plastic and not the paper stickers so the pealed off without issue, just a little bike wash and a rag to get rid of the smallest of residue. Now there is nothing on the bike that isn't painted on.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

These are applied with a low cling adhesive and made quick thick so if you want to remove them, you can.

-Dave


----------



## damian75 (Oct 26, 2013)

I realize that these stickers have to be on there for legal (warnings) or shop convince (size) but I do appreciate them being made easy to remove. It's the little things but it shows Felts attention to detail.


----------



## 3DKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

On my motorbike I removed the warning stickers off the tank by blowing hot hair on them with the wife's hairdryer. Once warm, the stickers peal off easily. Paint should be fine.


----------



## vmps (Feb 15, 2013)

If the secret is hot hair, I'm doomed to keep the stickers forever.


----------

